# Poplar Burl



## Woodman (Oct 27, 2013)

This is a piece I made from a Poplar burl I found at a town dump. It now sits on my daughter's coffee table. It has 4 coats of Minwax Antique Oil on it. I use a 12" miter saw to cut these shapes. The rest of the burl was sold to gamecall makers.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_0384.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------

